# Can I ammend tunnel return date once booked



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sure this question has been asked before but I can't find the thread so.......

If I book a return crossing using Tesco vouchers, leaving early April (to avoid the Easter rush) and a return in mid May will I be able to amend the return leg if we get bored/decide to stay longer ? Is there a charge if I can and if so roughly how much?

I have looked at their website but that scenario doesn't SEEM to be catered for.

I KNOW someone will be able to give me a definitive answer.

(It's for a car and c*r*v*n not a MH:kiss

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Andy.
Never done it, but I understand you can and no amendment charge.
You will pay the difference if it is a more expensive time.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes you can amend it without charge as many times as you like. However, you can't do it on line because of Tesco vouchers but a simple phone call does the trick. You would have to pay the difference if a dearer tariff applied to your new crossing. 

Sal


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yep, no problem.


I've done it several times, as mentioned you only have to pay if the amended crossing is a higher price - if its a lower price to the original booking you don't get any refund.


I've also changed an entire trip to later in the year before, no problem as long as the return date is not more than a year after the original booking.


Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the speedy replies everyone!!

Now on the phone to cash in my Vouchers !!

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Probably too late but call them on this non '08' number....


01303 282061


Pete


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

As everybody has mentioned, you can change crossings as frequently as you want with no administration charges. We've done it often, when using Tesco vouchers.

Also as mentioned, you will have to pay the extra if the price has gone up, but will not get a refund if the revised booking is cheaper.

My advice would be to check the Eurotunnel website immediately prior to telephoning to change your reservation, you can then decide exactly which is the best value crossing. When we've made changes previously - close to the time we want to cross - we've accepted a less convenient time ie later in the evening or earlier in the morning, in order to maintain the original price paid, or with minimal extra cost.

Mike


----------

